# Samsung HDTV 120Hz Automotion with PC Capability?



## zavenger (May 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am looking forward to buy a Samsung HDTV as listed below

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889102208

I will mainly use it for my PC to play games...

This TV offers Auto motion plus option... and 120 Hz 

I want to know whether the auto motion plus and 120 hz will works for

PC Gaming... because if it doesn't

then I will get one without auto motion plus and 120 hz...

Thank you


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

There is a great amount of debate as to whether the 120Hz helps or hinders. I personally do not like it one little bit. On LCDs it looks bad because of ghosting.


----------



## Leviathanblue (May 17, 2008)

It depends on the processor interjecting the the median frame between the two.. I have heard (not experienced) that Samsung's 650 and 750 processor is the best, especially for the PC. It has issues (as all 120hz do right now) with complex and rapid changes that occur between frames, as it cannot match an appropriate middle ground that your eye believes when seeing. This is usually with rapid frame changes in movies or HDTV that sometimes gives viewers an (unrealistic feel) but too fast to notice really why. Gaming graphics however are much more linear in transfer of pixel data, easy for the processor to create the best median frame. I would get the Samsung JUST for the PC aspect


----------



## zavenger (May 13, 2008)

Thank you very much!

Now I can be decisive... ^o^


----------

